

Stripe now has two-day transfers - noinput

<i>Email Below:</i><p>We&#x27;re excited to let you know that we&#x27;ve sped up how quickly you&#x27;ll receive your money with Stripe.<p>It used to be the case that there was a seven day delay between when you charged a customer and when funds arrived in your bank account. We&#x27;ve reduced that delay so that any future payments you receive will be transferred to you in two days rather than seven days.<p>If you&#x27;d like to be switched back to your original seven day transfer cycle for any reason, please let us know!  We are more than happy to answer any questions you may have about this change.<p>Yours,<p>The Stripe team
======
WritelyDesigned
I just so happened to have been researching this today to find out why it
takes seven full days as it was becoming quite the snag for the cash flow
situation. I didn't personally receive this Email, but I can holy hope it's
legit.

~~~
awbauer
Yep, our account was also just moved over to 2 day transfers:
[http://cl.ly/UpnZ](http://cl.ly/UpnZ)

Thinking it might be volume-related --- noticed that Shopify Payments (powered
by Stripe) also switched from 7-day transfers to 2-day transfers not too long
ago.

------
samwillis
Has anyone in the UK had this?

Our account is still showing a 7 day window.

